# Flush cut bit longer than 2"?



## fingers (Apr 20, 2009)

I've got a big (for me) project duplicating all the gingerbread trim for a large Victorian House. It involves scroll work, porch corner brackets, and lots of doo-dads. I'm making most of it out of Azek cellular PVC.

To gear up for this, I've just this afternoon, finished building a good sized router table using Corian for the top, the large heavy duty Benchdog router lift and a PC 7518 motor. From the short time I used it, it seems to work very well.

I'm using a 1/2" baltic birch plywood template for a large corner bracket and 1" Azek material. My plan was to make two brackets, then glue them together so the final product will be 2" thick for more visual "weight". Obviously, it will be more efficient, and I'll end up with a better matched bracket if I can glue up the material first then route the whole 2" thickness with a flush-cut bit.

Does anyone know of a source for a flush-cut bit with a cutting length greater than 2" ? Thanks for your help.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

1 pc 1/4" SH 3" Blade Extra Long Flush Trim Router Bit - eBay (item 140309682792 end time Apr-22-09 10:08:34 PDT)

1 pc 1/2" SH 2-1/2" Extra Long Flush Trim Router Bit - eBay (item 130300773045 end time Apr-19-09 18:06:22 PDT)

1 pc 1/2" SH 3" Extra Long Flush Trim Router Bit - eBay (item 130301241345 end time Apr-26-09 16:16:38 PDT)

=========


fingers said:


> I've got a big (for me) project duplicating all the gingerbread trim for a large Victorian House. It involves scroll work, porch corner brackets, and lots of doo-dads. I'm making most of it out of Azek cellular PVC.
> 
> To gear up for this, I've just this afternoon, finished building a good sized router table using Corian for the top, the large heavy duty Benchdog router lift and a PC 7518 motor. From the short time I used it, it seems to work very well.
> 
> ...


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

1 pc 1/4" SH 3" Blade Extra Long Flush Trim Router Bit - eBay (item 140309682792 end time Apr-22-09 10:08:34 PDT)


Here is one. Rockler also has them. Oops Bob was there already.

I think I would go with the 1/2"" version though.

The only bit that ever gave me trouble and nearly killed me was one of these bits. The shaft was obviously bent ever so slightly(I could not see it)and when I turned the router on it shook so violently that it was impossible for me to take a hand off the router to turn it off.

I was yelling and screaming as I could not get the cord pulled either and just before I was going to throw the router across the room and dive my daughter heard me screaming , ran in and cut the power. Every single tool I have now can be turned off and on by a foot switch.

Test the long bits carefully before you try them!

Mine was a nice Rockler bit.


----------

